# DishPro LNB's and Satellite Meter question



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

I have one of the cheap satellite signal strength meters (never used).. Does anyone know if there are any problems using this with the Dishpro LNB's (due to higher voltage, etc.)?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I would think that there could be. The DishPRO LNBs do use a higher voltage than legacy LNBs and most meters (that I have seen) are rated for the standard LNB voltages (13 and 18 volts D.C.).


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

DishPRO LNBs do not use a higher frequency than 18 volts do they?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"higher frequency than 18 volts " (?!) - voltage is higher - more then 20 V.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

As P Smith said, DishPro LNBs use a higher voltage and instead of using the 13 or 18 volts for switching transponders, both polarizations are sent on the same cable by shifting the down converted (even) transponder frequencies.


----------



## ClearCom (Jul 1, 2002)

Sorry guys, but DP uses a steady 18v and any meter from the legacy stuff will work fine.
That is why the length of cable has improved to 200 feet. Have you ever noticed that on a legacy system if the cable length is approaching 150 feet the only transponders that light up are the higher, even numbers? 18volts controls the evens.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I thought it was 18 volts. If it were not 18 volts but higher than the dishpro receivers would be putting out too much voltage for the legacy lnbf's in the earlier systems in which were distributed with the dishpro receivers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jacob S,

Receiver know what kind of LNBF(s) connected and use right voltage ( that why need switch test routine ).


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ClearCom _
> Sorry guys, but DP uses a steady 18v and any meter from the legacy stuff will work fine.


That doesn't sound right - I recall reading that DishPro gear does run at more than 18V. Thought it was 19V, but am too lazy to go find it. Not sure if this would be a problem for those ubiquitous Chinese-made satfinders, but they're so cheap, I'd certainly try it and not worry. If it didn't work, you'd need to buy something else, anyway.

x


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

By the way, someone may recall that some installation guides for DishPro gear say that if you're going from DishPro back to legacy, you need to run the switch check or othewise reset the receiver after removing the DishPro stuff but *before* hooking up the legacy switches and LNBs. Otherwise, the receiver is still set for the higher voltage used by DishPro, and you'll blow your legacy stuff. Again, too lazy to find the info, and would be grateful if someone posted the links. It's out there on EKB somewhere. In fact, it's here: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/217

x


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

The sight voltage difference is not as important as the amperage is, legacy used 18 volts and 450 mA DC and DishPro uses 19 volts and 750 mA DC. I doubt any meter would have been engineered so closely that this would pose a problem, but then who knows. I used my el-cheapo meter on DishPro LNBFs with no problem.


----------



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks Big D.. That was exactly the answer I was looking (and hoping for)..

Tim


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

I have a question for the xperts, as to why pre-crimped cables like the ones that come with the receiver box work on a cheaper meter? While the self-created crimped cables create a "sticking" problem where the meter dial gets stuck between 9 & 10 once the other end of the cable is connected to the receiver. Can someone shed more light on this issue? Is it a grounding issue?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

I have a question for the xperts, as to why pre-crimped cables like the ones that come with the receiver box work on a cheaper meter? While the self-created crimped cables create a "sticking" problem where the meter dial gets stuck between 9 & 10 once the other end of the cable is connected to the receiver. Can someone shed more light on this issue? Is it a grounding issue? How do you overcome this?


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Could your home-crimped cables have a longer center conductor and that is going in the meter too far and hitting something?

Just a thought...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

toad57,

you mean to cut off the conductor as far back as possible to ensure that no shorting occurs, hope I got that right.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

I am assuming you have one of the analog meters, are you turning the knob down?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

Dishdude1,

Yes can't afford those expensive digital meters. Why do you turn the knob down, I thought that was for letting you know (loud and clear) that you are getting the signal or not?


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

turn the knob down until the needles drops to 5-6, adjust the dish until the needle peaks at 10, and turn the knob down again to 5-6 and repeat until you can't get the needle up to 10. All the meter does is measure voltage, not signal.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I dont remember having any problems with getting in a signal with the DishPro lnbf's.


----------

